# Cool shop gadgets



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Interested in seeing everyone's handy time saving gadgets, jigs, and what-not

I just put in an Ivac switch. It is so cool. Hit the trigger on the miter saw and the vacuum turns on. It runs for a couple of seconds after I let go of the trigger. 

No more walking back and forth turning the vac on and off. It also has a manual override so I can use the vac independent of the saw.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Those switches are nice as are the remote control switches. I have a remote switch on my dust collector rather than the auto switch like yours. I use the dust collector on multiple tools so the remote control works best for me.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That's what I'm working up to. A full blown dust collection system.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I rigged mine into a manifold system. Ran the hose from the collector to a central location then T'eed off in two directions with each having an auto switch. One handles the drill press, orbital sander and bead blaster while the other takes care of the lathe, band saw, table saw and planer. I just open the gates I need for a particular tool then open the gate with the switch. Only hassle is when I use the table saw as I can't reach the gate with the switch from there. Works good for me.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Gottagofishin said:


> That's what I'm working up to. A full blown dust collection system.


I was tired of changing bags all the time so I built this separator on the cheap. The way its designed the barrel acts as the cyclone. I actually found a fiberboard barrel here in Conroe for $35 for the 55 gallon barrel but you can use plastic and any size you want. I wanted the 30 gallon but they didn't have one. The rest was cheap and simple and took me about 3 total hours of actual work time split by overnight dry time. I have 3 shop vacs so I actually put a WYE pipe on the top and hooked up 2 of the shop vacs (connected to my IVAC switch) and the suction is awesome. Not talking 1200cfm like some dust collection systems but sure good enough to clean the shop and take care of all my tools. Ive got 30 ft of hose coming off the inlet so the separator and vacs stay in one spot and i just take the hose to the machine of choice. I just put filter sleeves on for the first week just to see how much dust was making it to the shop vacs and its is very very minute. Also put the muffler/filter on the exhaust side of the vacs so I doubt any fine stuff was making it out. I now have bags in them just because but I doubt they will need to be changed for several years. Very happy with it until I want to fork out the money for a permanent collection system. Seperator will work with any kind of induction system so I will likely keep it when I get the permanent collector as well.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Vacuum systems are great for keeping the clutter down. Piles of sawdust can be a safety hazard also. I have seen plenty of folks sawing up a storm on treated stuff without any breathing equipment.
Your setup should keep your breathing air nice and clean.


----------

